# AT LAST I BUY THE ABT 19 RIMS NEW PICTURE



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

hoi tt fans

i want to go exchange my 18 rs4 to 19 inch

which rims stand better on my tt

19 inch abt










or

19 inch rs4 black


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The RS4s look nice but I cant see the other pic


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Something is growing on your lights m8?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:? Now I can see both and still go for the RS4s


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> [smiley=stupid.gif]


Rich I have told you and will not tel you again it is Mr Stupid to you :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=stupid.gif]
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Also Mr Pieman [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## SteveM (Mar 2, 2007)

Big fan of the black RS4's. I'm thinking of black rims myself but could only find the QS replicas, where can you find the RS4's in black and how much are the 18" versions?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

G12MO X said:


> Cant see pic of ABTs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh you b4stard. I was all set on BBS CHs having seen them on other black TTCs, now you've gone and Fing well ruined my decision by photoshopping those QS reps. God they look good on a black car. I hate you. (partly also because your car looks so good.)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

the photoshop are cool, would like bigger QS


----------



## djt2010 (Jan 16, 2007)

Does that mean you want to sell your 18" RS4's?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

djt2010 said:


> Does that mean you want to sell your 18" RS4's?


your a bit late:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=82042


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

here are the picture of the abt rims

and paint it black just like my rs4 rims on my tt


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

i want to change my rs4 for abt and pay extra for it
ang go for 18 to 19 inch


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I like the first ones.

BBS CHs arent that dark in reality (although I have a niggling feeling there are different silvers you can order???)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> :wink:












:wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Rebel said:


> :wink:


Your obsession with black rappers is slightly disconcerting; that's 2 in 2 posts you've warbled on about them. Are you seriously suggesting that BBS CHs are "bling bling" ??? wtf :lol: Maybe we can put it down to taste (or uh, lack there of)

You Sir, fail on an epic level. I'm talking _Ben Hur_ epic here.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

didn't mean the BBS wheels :wink: 
Because they look nice on the old TT


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> didn't mean the BBS wheels :wink:
> Because they look nice on the old TT


Inconsistent again :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Rebel said:


> didn't mean the BBS wheels :wink:
> Because they look nice on the old TT


You didn't mean the BBS CHs, yet you post a reply on...a post with nothing else than BBS CHs in it.

MAYBE YOUR FINELY TUNED HUMOUR IS LOST IN TRANSLATION LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> I'm talking _Ben Hur_ epic here.


General Lew Wallace who was State Governer of New Mexico was the bloke that granted Billy the Kid his State Pardon.

This was later not honoured by the Judge who tried Billy resulting in his first two outright (his previous killings could easily be legal from a certain perspective) murders as he made his escape after being 'sold up the river' by Wallace.

General Lew Wallace wrote Ben Hur. This was in this weeks 'Wild West' documentary on Friday.

Wierd eh.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking _Ben Hur_ epic here.
> ...


Well, f*ck me sideways. In the words of Walter Sobchack "I did not know that."


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


Sorry I went all boring twat there for a second, just struck me as a bit strange when i saw the program on Friday.


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

AT LAST I HAVE BUY THE ABT 19 RIMS 
I WILL POST SOON THE PICTURE


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice one

where did you get them from?

what brand and size tyres you got?


----------



## jons3 (Jun 2, 2006)

how about a set of these?

I have a set of brand new 18" ones with Tyres for sale....


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Back to the original question - out of the 2 you are looking at, the RS4's look much better


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

here are the picture of my tt

the tire are 235-35-19


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

here are the picture of my tt

the tire are 235-35-19


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

looks really neat


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

more picture too come


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

fbekar said:


> here are the picture of my tt
> 
> the tire are 235-35-19


Now that looks nice 

Love those giant 19" abt rims :wink:

Lovely TT


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Go with the RS4s, the ABTs are the most ugly wheel I've ever seen.


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

i have drive 3 years with rs4 
this abt rims looks hotter than rs4


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

fbekar said:


> i have drive 3 years with rs4
> this abt rims looks hotter than rs4


Haha, I agree! But I'm biased!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Needs bigger brakes. And how about gun grey or part black like these Alessios: http://public.fotki.com/lyfordg/tt/ttw0003.html


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

"Go with the RS4s, the ABTs are the most ugly wheel I've ever seen"

You,ve go to be joking, that honour must go to those monstrosities on the red convertible :/


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

this are much better and i will paint it like the rs4
that i have

like this


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> "Go with the RS4s, the ABTs are the most ugly wheel I've ever seen"
> 
> You,ve go to be joking, that honour must go to those monstrosities on the red convertible :/


Your MK2 is a monstrosity


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

fbekar said:


> this are much better and i will paint it like the rs4
> that i have


Those wheels look identical to the OZs I have on my Nothelle S2 Avant...

Nice.

Where are you from, Holland? [smiley=smoking.gif] 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> fbekar said:
> 
> 
> > this are much better and i will paint it like the rs4
> ...


THAT RIMS LOOK HOTTT

YESS I A'M FROM HOLLAND AND YOU


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you! 

Rich


----------



## yahooooo (Mar 16, 2007)

fbekar said:


> here are the picture of my tt
> 
> the tire are 235-35-19


Nice!

I wonder what they would look like if the rims were polished


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

fbekar said:


> YESS I A'M FROM HOLLAND AND YOU


Hi,

I'm from England.

Are you coming to Donington? It'll be a great trip for you and a pleasure for us to meet you!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> fbekar said:
> 
> 
> > YESS I A'M FROM HOLLAND AND YOU
> ...


i'll will think about it

tnxxx


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

fbekar, I love those wheels, they look great on your car. I had a set of 8.5x18" for sale brand new last year and couldn't sell them :?


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

the black RS4s look amazing


----------



## bett (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice wheels

Look classy


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

GregTT said:


> the black RS4s look amazing


i have sold the rs4 and buy the ABT 19 RIMS

THAT'S LOOKS BETER THAN THE RS4 BLACK
IK WILL LET IT PAINT IT LIKE THE RS4 THAT WIL LOOOKKK HOTTER THAN NOW


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

fbekar said:


> GregTT said:
> 
> 
> > the black RS4s look amazing
> ...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

fbekar said:


> fbekar said:
> 
> 
> > GregTT said:
> ...


LOL did you just boost your own thread 5 days after the last post?


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

Leg said:


> fbekar said:
> 
> 
> > fbekar said:
> ...


yess i have boost it 5 day's a go

your rims look good the bbs 19 
what are your futre mods


----------

